# White line on CS



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Pictures would be really helpful. Could be a couple of different things. Also, bumping every hour is a bit much...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MUTigers (Oct 26, 2016)

There was a thread on this just the other day but I can't find it at the moment. If I remember correctly a white line separating the head and abdomen is not good, molting problems maybe? A line running from the head down the back to the tail is simply a sign the shrimp just molted or is getting ready to molt (I can't remember which).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Not willing to jump to conclusions without a picture.

A white line running the width of the body can be a couple of things, one of them being an indication of molting issues. 

A white stripe the length of the body (sometimes called a racing stripe) is very common and usually seen more on females than males. This won't go away as it is part of their genes.

The black line down their back is their digestive tract which you see more often after a molt because they are more translucent and haven't recovered color. 



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tunamanphd (Dec 6, 2016)

*White Stripe*

one of mine with stripe


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

not a stripe, but a circular line going around the shrimps "neck" area, cant snatch a pic as he is in the back corner of the tank

Bump: (not my photo) looks exactly like this!


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...1110586-ultimate-white-line-death-thread.html


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Not trying to be a butt but that didn't help or give me any information at all...


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

As long as the shrimp is still alive, it is a sign that the shrimp needs to molt.



Now, as long as the shrimp can molt properly, it's not an issue. If they have problems molting, then there might be a problem with the water parameters. This includes GH, KH and TDS parameters.


----------



## Jonsie (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm curious what this is as well as iv noticed it occasionally with my own shrimp but can't find any info on what might cause it


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

It's just a sign the shrimp needs to molt. If the water parameters are ideal for the shrimp (whatever they thrive in), then once they molt, the line will be gone. If the parameters are not ideal enough, then the shrimp could die in the process of trying to molt.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNkbE1B8jS4



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM3EcGbZ_8g


----------



## geisterwald (Jul 18, 2016)

BettaBettas said:


> Not trying to be a butt but that didn't help or give me any information at all...


I don't see how, it told you what the line might or might not be, and that if it's a problem, what the problem usually is... There's no way to say whether or not it's a problem or just a sign of regular molting in your case until the shrimp molts successfully, or doesn't. If it doesn't, then you target your water parameters. 

If you want more help you could provide your tank's KH, GH and TDS readings, and someone could perhaps tell you if your water falls in the range of what is usually sufficient for cherry shrimp.


----------



## Matuva (Jun 8, 2015)

Such a line might tell your shrimp is ready to molt. I can see that - not often but it happens - on mines. Luckily, that doesn't mean this shrimp will 100% be in trouble with molting process.
As I noticed that on females only, I'm still wondering if, in fact, this line is not caused by the saddle, expanding, just before the molting process?


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Matuva said:


> Such a line might tell your shrimp is ready to molt. I can see that - not often but it happens - on mines. Luckily, that doesn't mean this shrimp will 100% be in trouble with molting process.
> As I noticed that on females only, I'm still wondering if, in fact, this line is not caused by the saddle, expanding, just before the molting process?


I read up on that, that could be a possibility... its been a couple days that the shrimp has had this mysterious line on em'...


----------

